# 2015 Domane 4.5 - cassette change



## CrazyIvan (Aug 4, 2014)

I am considering buying the 2015 Domane 4.5 however do not see a need for a 11-32 cassette as not to many hills where I live, based on the spec of this bike will I have any problems moving to a 11-28 cassette recognising this is a 105/ultegra mesh and was not sure if I would have any problems regarding the derailer i.e GS vs SS. Key questions i guess are:

1) Should I change down or is it a fruitless exercise considering there is a 28T cog on the 11-32

2) If I do go ahead and change to a 11-28 cassette will I have any problems recognising the rear derailleur is Ultegra set for a 11-32 setup


Newbie so go easy on the technical speak.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

You shouldn't have any problem switching to the 11-28. My 2013 domane 4.5 came with a 12-27 cassette and that has been a good range for the vast majority of my riding. There have been a couple of steep hills where I wish I had a lower gear, but the wider range of the 11-32 would mean that I would have too big of jumps between my main gear choices on my rides around here. I like my gears closer together than that cassette has them...

The derailleur should work just fine, though you might have to re-adjust the B-tension screw to bring it a little closer to the cogs.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you haven't bought the bike yet, I would have the shop you are buying from swap the cassette to what ever you want - most will swap parts on new bikes for something they carry for the difference in cost as part of the sale - certainly on a wear item like a cassette it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## biciwillie (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey guys.. I'm a newbie, buying my first bike. I have a question regarding 2015 Trek Domane 4.5 C Ultegra or 4.5 Disc 105 Shimano
I just put a deposit on this bike and the LBS will have these two models (4.3 Disc 105 10 speed & 4.5 C Ultegra 11 speed) available on Friday. 

I'm having a hard time making a decision on which model to chose. 

I like the hydraulic discs but I was told (Ultegra 11 speed) is a better the better choice. Can you guys give me an advise on this subject?

I'll appreciate your help.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

biciwillie said:


> Hey guys.. I'm a newbie, buying my first bike. I have a question regarding 2015 Trek Domane 4.5 C Ultegra or 4.5 Disc 105 Shimano
> I just put a deposit on this bike and the LBS will have these two models (4.3 Disc 105 10 speed & 4.5 C Ultegra 11 speed) available on Friday.
> 
> I'm having a hard time making a decision on which model to chose.
> ...


You'd be much better off starting your own thread w/ this question rather than piggy-backing on a thread about something completely different. 

The 'new' 6800 Ultegra is great, but so is the new 5800 105...which is 11 speed as well. The cable/hydro discs are pretty nice, nearly as good as the Shimano hydro discs. I'd ride a 105 bike with them for sure. Not sure why your shop thinks the 4.3 is 10 speed, but I'm looking at the spec right now and it's saying 11 speed. The following is copied/pasted directly from Trek's dealer site:

Specification
Features
Disc brakes + thru-axle stiffness give you ultimate control 
400 Series OCLV Carbon frame, race-optimized cable routing 
Trek IsoSpeed decoupler gives you an incredibly smooth ride 
Exceptionally stable geometry and flawless shifting 
Frameset
Frame 400 Series OCLV Carbon, IsoSpeed, disc balanced post mount, 142x12 Closed Convert dropout, vanishing fender mounts, E2, BB90, 3S chain keeper, DuoTrap compatible 
Fork Trek IsoSpeed carbon disc, E2, 15mm thru-axle 
Wheels
Front Hub Bontrager alloy centerlock disc 15mm 
Rear Hub Bontrager alloy centerlock disc 142x12 
Rims Bontrager Tubeless Ready disc 
Tires Bontrager R1 Hard-Case Lite, 700x25c 
Drivetrain
Shifters Shimano 105, *11 speed* 
Front derailleur Shimano 105, braze-on 
Rear derailleur Shimano 105 
Crank Shimano RS500, 50/34 (compact) 
Bottom bracket BB90 
Cassette Shimano 105 11-32, *11 speed* 
Chain Shimano 105 
Components
Saddle Bontrager Paradigm 1 
Seatpost Bontrager Carbon, 2-bolt head, 27.2mm, 8mm offset 
Handlebar Bontrager Race Blade VR-C, 31.8mm 
Stem Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm, 7 degree 
Grips Bontrager gel cork tape 
Headset Integrated, cartridge bearings, sealed, 1-1/8" top, 1.5" bottom 
Brakeset TRP HY/RD cable/hydro disc, 160mm rotors


----------



## biciwillie (Aug 20, 2014)

cxwrench Thanks for our advised. I'll start a new one next time.

This is what I'm seeing:


pecificationDescriptionFrameTrek 400 Series OCLV Carbon w/E2, BB90ForkTrek IsoSpeed carbonRims/WheelsBontrager tubeless readyHubsAluminum discTiresBontrager R1 Hard Case Lite, 700 x 25cCranksetShimano RS500Chainrings50/34Front DerailleurShimano 105Rear DerailleurShimano 105Rear CogsShimano 105, *10-speed*: 11-32ShiftersShimano 105 STIHandlebarsBontrager Race Blade VR-CTape/GripsBontrager Gel CorkStemBontrager Race LiteBrake LeversShimano 105BrakesTRP hydraulic disc, 160mm rotorsSaddleBontrager Paradigm 1SeatpostBontrager Carbon

<tbody>

</tbody>
I like the idea of the disc but again.. they keep telling me that Ultegra is better than 105.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I guess you'll just have to wait and see what they pull out of the box. I can't imagine a new '15 model showing up w/ 10 speed 105. We've been getting 11 speed 5800 bikes for a month now.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Domane 4.3 disc is 11 speed.

Someone made a typo on the spec sheet because i dont believe there was ever a 11-32 10 speed shimano 105 cassette. 

Off topic but what is dumb though is it seems all trek's 105 and rival cx bikes are still 10 speed.


----------

